# HELP - SOCIAL LIFE FOR OVER 30's!!!



## jillw0207 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi there

I joined my husband over here in the last few weeks (he came over in September) and am living in AR. We are in our 30's (late!!!!) and wondered if there are any any other (late) 30's couples out there who are looking to expand their social life!!!! If there are, drop me a line and maybe we can meet up and grab a bite to eat somewhere!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jillw0207 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I joined my husband over here in the last few weeks (he came over in September) and am living in AR. We are in our 30's (late!!!!) and wondered if there are any any other (late) 30's couples out there who are looking to expand their social life!!!! If there are, drop me a line and maybe we can meet up and grab a bite to eat somewhere!



I understand there is a big 'social club' in the Ranches, so I suggest you find out what's on and get down there. There are regular quiz nights for example, so a good way to meet people that live nearby.

-


----------



## jillw0207 (Aug 22, 2009)

jillw0207 said:


> Elphaba said:
> 
> 
> > I understand there is a big 'social club' in the Ranches, so I suggest you find out what's on and get down there. There are regular quiz nights for example, so a good way to meet people that live nearby
> ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jillw0207 said:


> jillw0207 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess that must be at the Golf Club which we've been to a few times but it seemed fairly quiet when we were there. Thanks for that - will check it out more thoroughly!!!
> ...


----------



## jillw0207 (Aug 22, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> jillw0207 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the quiz is on a Monday night.
> ...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Quiz night is Tuesday night

If you pop into the golf club or the polo club, there is usually a list of upcoming events.

Where in AR are you, as you can see from my location, I live there too


----------



## jillw0207 (Aug 22, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> Quiz night is Tuesday night
> 
> If you pop into the golf club or the polo club, there is usually a list of upcoming events.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

Quiz night at AR on a Tuesday is far from quiet! It's very well attended and great fun. You need to book a table, so perhaps get a few other Ranchers together via this forum and book one? I've been going for a few weeks and really enjoy it (I don't live on AR). This week is the Christmas Special which is a bit different, and I gather it's already a sell-out. Something to plan for the New Year perhaps?


----------



## jillw0207 (Aug 22, 2009)

Anna returning said:


> Quiz night at AR on a Tuesday is far from quiet! It's very well attended and great fun. You need to book a table, so perhaps get a few other Ranchers together via this forum and book one? I've been going for a few weeks and really enjoy it (I don't live on AR). This week is the Christmas Special which is a bit different, and I gather it's already a sell-out. Something to plan for the New Year perhaps?
> 
> Thanks Anna - I'll definately give that a go for the New Year!!!!!


----------

